# My 29 F1 Tropheus Ilangi juvies.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Just wanted to share a video of the F1 group of Tropheus Ilangi I bought from my friend Derek (gucci17) approximately 6 months ago just before he sold his WC group.

They're currently in my 65 gallon tank however should be moving to my new 120 gallon tank as soon as it arrives from Miracles.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool, You will definitely need the bigger tank with them. you should be noticing some aggression already.

They love sand and will sift and move it around. you will need some hand size flat stones or slate (they will breed on it). Actually it's hard not to have tropheus breed 

They love powerheads and will swim in the current.

I miss the lip locking all out surface breaking brawls, I used to see when I had mine 

What are you feeding them?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

They look awesome! Makes me want a group of Ilangis more and more.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for the nice comments.

They were raised on NLS Grow and about a month ago I switched them to NLS Thera A 1mm pellets and OSI Spirulina Flakes.

When I setup their new 120 gallon 5 foot tank they'll have Caribsea Cichlid Sand (black and white) to move around as well as lots of Texas Holey Rock to hang out in.

One of the reasons I decided on the Ilangi was because they are not as aggressive as some of the "black" tropheus however I've already watched lots of fighting between what I suspect are males trying to be the dominant fish in the tank.

I'll continue to add pictures and video to this post as they continue to grow.
--
Paul


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

add 1 more and you have 30!

cool fish. wonder how good they will look on the 120.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

SAMhap said:


> add 1 more and you have 30!
> 
> cool fish. wonder how good they will look on the 120.


Hey Sam,
Yeah I wish I could get a bigger tank in my basement however the 120 will have to do. Hopefully one day soon Miracles will finally deliver the tank so I can begin to set it up and move these guys so they can have 2 more feet of tank space to roam.
More pics and videos to come.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul,, Great video,,,, I'm really starting to crave a colony of these paul. Went to my Last DRAS meeting and Klaus did a presentation on Tropheus and i learned a whole pile of things that you don't read in books and he's had years and years of experience with them..even written published articles...... i'll share some of those thoughts when i meet up with you...... 

They are really starting to grow out nicely by the way.....
cheers!!!


----------

